# Election "musical"



## pedxing (Jul 16, 2004)

How about some non-partisan satire? http://www.dissonant.org/~pjammer/movies/mirror.html


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 16, 2004)

What a really great site.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the clip.  It was funny as hell.  Did anyone else see Fahrenheit 911?  Your thoughts?


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2004)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Did anyone else see Fahrenheit 911?  Your thoughts?


I didn't see it. Please keep the Fahrenheit 911 comments in *this thread*.


----------



## pedxing (Jul 20, 2004)

This morning CNN had a news story about this "musical" cartoon, it must be getting tons of hits.


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2004)

Good stuff. Thanks, Ped. Well worth the wait for it to download.  8)


----------

